# Blanket Party for Nick at the Summit



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2015)

If doesn't stop losing our chit man!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2015)

I never wanted to kill again. But it looks like I might have to tattoo another tear drop under my eye.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup, here it comes!!!


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2015)

please no coin rolls in socks


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Nick said:


> please no coin rolls in socks



Bars of soap work better.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2015)

I was thinking a combo lock in a sock. You know, the one with a dial that sticks out

Eh, never mind this won't work, as I was under the impression nick doesn't ski anymore :flame:


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2015)

bastard.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 13, 2015)

Oranges in a pillow case leaves no marks, hurts like hell while leaving a pleasant citrus smell!!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Oranges in a pillow case leaves no marks, hurts like hell while leaving a pleasant citrus smell!!




Let's go add some tangerines, lemons, limes, grapefruit. After we will use it for fruit punch and mix it with some tequila.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 13, 2015)

Now your talking


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Let's go add some tangerines, lemons, limes, grapefruit. After we will use it for fruit punch and mix it with some tequila.



I'm bringing a bag of limes. Nothing like limeade and tequila!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2015)

Nick, I'd be wary of AZers very eager to show you a secret 2 foot powder stash at wa-wa


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

Ssshhh don't tell him about that


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

ha, ha


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I'm bringing a bag of limes. Nothing like limeade and tequila!



After the last summit you're going back for more booze? lol


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2015)

Should we start a list of who is bringing what?

I have the blanket.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Should we start a list of who is bringing what?
> 
> I have the blanket.



He seems to be more of the Snuggie kind of guy.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2015)

Tin said:


> After the last summit you're going back for more booze? lol



What's that supposed to mean?

Of course I am! :beer:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

http://youtu.be/o2kuBRagh7g


----------

